# Explain your username



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Please. 
My husband normally calls me a "Cheeky <insert random swear word here>" because I'm sarcastic and give attitude sometimes. Anyhow, I stumbled across the site and wanted to reply to one thread and I just picked the first word that came to mind when signing up. If I'd known I was gonna actually stick around I would have tried to be a bit more creative. :idea Oh well.

Your turn.


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

because its my name


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Long story short, playing a nintendo game in 2000 at a friends house and we decided we all wanted 4 letter names as our "gaming" names but they had to be random. Mine was just letters from a random word, it has no meaning whatsoever but I like it, original.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My username comes from my Unreal Tournament days, I use to play with a guy named Pig Licker I just changed it a bit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have had my username since 1999. I wanted to become a new man for the millennium. The 75, well, guess what year I was born .


----------



## wendykiss897 (Jan 28, 2010)

My dog's name is Wendy and she loves to kiss her humans.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Mine is so complicated: My favorite band is Metallica =)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I can never come up with usernames so I generally just think of a food I ate recently and go with that.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, where do I begin. I was feeling _very_ creative the day I made my username. So creative, in fact, that I even added a "0" in there for extra shock value.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

It's what I do for a living.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

My name is Madeline.
Lechuga is Spanish for lettuce.
I like lettuce.
Madeline + Lechuga = Mechuga 
=]


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I needed a username that was different than the ones I use elsewhere on the internet. Broseph was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

"I wish I was special..."


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

It's what I'm telling myself in my head everytime I get stressed. ZOMGZ!! lol


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

pita said:


> I can never come up with usernames so I generally just think of a food I ate recently and go with that.


LOL! I usually have a lot of fun with usernames, but I was eating some sherbert at the time (and) that seemed as good a name as any other.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well when I was looking to join I sat down and brainstormed for 3 hours. and this is the best I came up with. 

Seriously, matt was taken and I am also known as matty. I hate having numbers after a name so I will come up with something number free. Got lucky that matty wasnt taken I guess,


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Oceanography is a secret passion of mine which I was too scared to pursue academically (and I love looking up at the stars and swimming in the ocean).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Working for law enforcement like the FBI is my dream job. :O)


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

story of my life - summarised.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

I am a pretty tall girl, kids called me tree, and i was born in 1609


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

The conversation starts at about 48 seconds in, I even made a comment about it on youtube. I added an i to it, since I liked the double i look (and Nintendo stole it from me, I did it first).
Now that I think of it, I could make a whole bunch of meanings (somethin about being in a cocoon or something), but I didn't have any of that in mind when I took it as my own.

By the way, that TV show remains my favorite TV show, and the only one I have ever bought a DVD set of. I'm still mad at SciFi (Syfy?) for canceling it, though them renewing Eureka for a 4th season makes me not so mad at them. My name could be seen as a sort of tribute to it.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

El Sonador, spanish for: The Dreamer


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

citizenerased is a song by Muse and it rocks, go check it out. Also, I was born in 87 so ........um.....I just put them toghether and my username was born.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> Well, where do I begin. I was feeling _very_ creative the day I made my username. So creative, in fact, that I even added a "0" in there for extra shock value.


:hahaI love it


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

When I was much younger, one of my teachers had these little "fun fact" things every morning. One day the fact was that a female fox was called a vixen. I was obsessed with foxes at the time.







When I got home that night I got on the computer and joined runescape. It the first site I ever joined lol. When deciding my username, I remembered the fun fact for today and decided to use it since I loved foxes. I thought I was all emo and cool and stuff too, so I went with Blackvixen....but I spelled vixen wrong 'cuz I couldn't remember how. The name just kinda stuck and now I use it for pretty much ever website I join.....Although I never bother to spell it right lol.


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

tree1609 said:


> I am a pretty tall girl, kids called me tree, and i was born in 1609


I don't believe you.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

hiimnotcool is very much ironic due to the simple fact that I am awesome.

nah, i really don't know where i came up with it. one day i was registering for a website and it asked me to pick a screen name and it forced its way into my mind. now i use it for everything.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Self-explanatory


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The name of a great social anxiety book.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

Prince Myshkin is the protagonist in Dostoevsky's The Idiot. When I created this user name I had been reading many of the stories that people had written on this forum and it filled me with a sense of pity and sympathy, much the way that Prince Myshkin interacts with everyone. He is Dostoevsky's embodiment of the perfectly good man (Jesus) thrown into that disgusting place called earth (19th century aristocratic Russia).


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like sunshine. And I am a secret agent #009.


----------



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

I was thinking about Gambit from X Men when I made this username.

I had to pick one people wouldn't recognize me by, just in case. 

Also, the definition of Gambit seemed to fit what I was doing by registering here:
"any maneuver by which one seeks to gain an advantage"

So for those two purposes, I picked this.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

My name is Judy, so that's self explanatory.

I was going to call myself Jyuudie but that involves typing 3 extra letters each time I sign in.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Latin for Neptune.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

mechuga said:


> My name is Madeline.
> Lechuga is Spanish for lettuce.
> I like lettuce.
> Madeline + Lechuga = Mechuga
> =]


Yes! I had been secretly hoping for a while that there was a lettuce connection here. Back in high school Spanish a friend of mine went by Lechuga for the entire year. I was Esteban, which was not nearly as cool.


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

yep


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Because I'm a big fan of Shonen Knife


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I got mine from one of my favourite animated films, 'Madame Tutli Putli'.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I got mine from one of my favourite animated films, 'Madame Tutli Putli'.


^this is now one of my favourite films also...thanks so much for sharing...and im not sure how i came up with this user name


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's a ****ing Bikini Kill song, okay!? :b


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

strawberryjulius said:


> It's a ****ing Bikini Kill song, okay!? :b


Bikini Kill are bloody awesome!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

papaSmurf said:


> I was Esteban, which was not nearly as cool.


You are totally selling yourself short. What could possibly be cooler than Esteban?


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

mazer said:


> I don't believe you.


 I really am tall, around 5'10. haha :b


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

anonymid said:


> You are totally selling yourself short. What could possibly be cooler than Esteban?


How did you get my picture?


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

i was looking at pics of dumbledore is gay


i then thought gandalf the gay was funny cos im sad but just put gandalfthegrey cos gay would be offensive to some.


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

tree1609 said:


> I really am tall, around 5'10. haha :b


Okay, fine. I will begrudgingly accept that you are tall. However, I still tend to doubt the "i was born in 1609"


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I got mine from one of my favourite animated films, 'Madame Tutli Putli'.


Holy cow. Stop-motion has always held a special place in my heart, and this is definitely some of the best I've had a chance to see. Trains and stop-motion should team up more often. The expressiveness of the main character is remarkable too, the eyes most of all.

I am trying to stop writing about it now (getting carried away is an especial talent of mine) but let me also briefly mention that the textures of all the objects in this film are tremendous, and that I am in love with her felted hat.
----------------------------------------------------------------

papaSmurf is a name I've been calling myself for years now on various internet things/instant messaging things, since at least junior high. In my everyday life I sometimes seem rather unapproachable on account of being a tall hombre prone to bouts of quietness, so I'm pretty sure that I picked the name in an attempt to come off as playful and friendly.

Also Smurfs are pretty neat.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

inna sense said:


> ^this is now one of my favourite films also...thanks so much for sharing...and im not sure how i came up with this user name


I'm happy you enjoyed it!



papaSmurf said:


> Holy cow. Stop-motion has always held a special place in my heart, and this is definitely some of the best I've had a chance to see. Trains and stop-motion should team up more often. The expressiveness of the main character is remarkable too, the eyes most of all.
> 
> I am trying to stop writing about it now (getting carried away is an especial talent of mine) but let me also briefly mention that the textures of all the objects in this film are tremendous, and that I am in love with her felted hat.


I know, it's amazing isn't it? They filmed human eyes and edited them onto the puppets which is why they're so expressive. It doesn't matter that there's no speech because the eyes convey every thought and feeling so well.

Here's some more information on it if you're interested:

Back in 2003 when Madame Tutli-Putli was first being discussed as a concept for an animated short film, one of the most important creative issues was how to bring human emotion and expressiveness to stop-motion puppets. Jason and the Clyde Henry's (Chris and Maciek) discussed many different approaches. In the end, the solution arose when Jason tested the tracking and re-timing of live action human eyes onto a stop-motion scene. This test led to the creation of a remarkable production process whereby live action human eyes were added to almost 20 minutes of stop-motion animation in a manner that was perfectly seamless and completely unobtrusive.

Jason developed a system of separating and analyzing the previously shot stop-motion puppet moves, choreographing, rehearsing and shooting a human actor's corresponding "eye performance" to match each puppet move, at the same time recreating as closely as possible all light and shadow passes original to the stop-motion. Once the human eyes were shot, each eye was individually positioned, scaled, re-timed and digitally composited onto the puppet scenes. As different actors were cast for almost all the characters, the requirement was not only to integrate the human eyes onto each puppet, but on a frame by frame basis, match the subtle movement of the puppets, the camera, and the train - all the while retaining the flow of the acting. "This required every trick in the book and more!" exclaims Mr. Walker. The creation of the film and this extraordinarily painstaking process took 4 years from concept to completion.

There's also a gallery of pictures here: http://www.madametutliputli.com/putligallery.html if you feel the need to admire the felt hat in closer detail  I need to get me a cloche hat.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

JBJ = Jon Bon Jovi. :mushy


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jbjlove said:


> JBJ = Jon Bon Jovi. :mushy


ohhhhh...i always though it was "be love" :b


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I came up with mine on some other forum sometime in the past, when I was going to call myself Sabriel after a book I like, but that name was already taken, so I just added 'la' to the end.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Mines my name. I'm named after Keith Richards, yeah i have pretty cool parents


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

Gojira = Godzilla

GojiraMadness because I'm rarely pissed off, but if I do get pissed off, you don't want to be in my way. Plus I think i'm crazy.

Also Gojira , is a metal band I like.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I am Jimmy Deans retarted half cousin so I thought I'd just be cheeky and skip the whole half thing and go with first instead, I feel that I'm sufficiently badass enough to get away with it now. "He's a maverick renegade, he's Jimmy Deans retarted cousin!"


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I wondered how you came up with it. Guess it makes sense. I love reading your name.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

^ I wondered how you came up with yours


----------



## Adym (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine is the same as my real name but spelt differently :|


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

inna sense said:


> ohhhhh...i always though it was "be love" :b


No, but I really like that, too! Haha


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

My username is the First two letters of my First name and Last Name. It is really easy to guess 

Hint: I am Chinese American


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I'm a huge fan of science fiction = SciFi
And I spend most of my time on computers and tech stuff = Geek
And 17 is how old I was when my parents stopped being so strict. 

I was homeschooled all my life, by my mom and the only things I could watch were Star Wars, Aliens(which I hated and will never watch again!) and the disney channel!

When I was 17, I had a talk with my parents and they agreed to give me a longer leash, lol. Since then, I've been able to buy albums(yes, only was allowed radio and disney casset takes) buy my own DVD's. (they did let me play video games as a kid and teen growing up. And I wasn't really allowed to watch much tv really. they had most of the channels blocked from me *shrugs*


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

"Dub16" was the nickname given to the man who created the irish state hundreds of years ago. He was a leader of great people and everyone aspired to follow his example.

Years past by and his name became legendary. Still to this day, most Irish people get the word "Dub16" tattoo'd onto their lower back to show respect and allegiance to the great man.


haha, Ah no, Dub16 is just my post-code.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ I was totally wowed till I read that last bit lol

I'm so gullible :hide


----------



## dubtongue (Mar 2, 2010)

dubstep is one of my favorite genre's of music
+my dream is to be a DJ and if i do, i wanted to be called "Tongue"
hence dubtongue


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

mine is just my ser name with the first letter of my first name


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

_I am as wacky as Daffy, who is my fav character anyway;:clap_

*Orange is the best flavor and color in the world, and nothing rhymes with it;*

_ I love to watch Glee~_
and I am a girl.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I want to be able to crush things with my forehead.


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

Quite simply, there is no more suitable name for someone with this "condition". When I registered I was actually surprised no one had it, and knew since it was available I better grab it quickly.

The "island" is also a reference to the setting/(character?) on the tv series Lost, which I love. Furthermore, my secret dream to live on a tropical island some day, as I despise the cold.

Finally, the Simon and Garfunkel song "I am a Rock" has the lyric "I am an island" in the chorus.

I think there is a ring of truth to the expression. In a sense, we are all islands, because as close as we may be to some other people, our subjective consciousness, our experience, can never be transferred or revealed to others. No one can truly understand us but ourselves, as much as we may like to believe otherwise.


----------



## meh (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't care anymore about anything. Meh.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

I've sat here for hours, agonizing over how I could simplify the utter complexity of my username to a point where people other than I could understand it. I think I've finally figured it out:

I like books. :b


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

ilikebooks said:


> I've sat here for hours, agonizing over how I could simplify the utter complexity of my username to a point where people other than I could understand it. I think I've finally figured it out:
> 
> I like books. :b


Oooohhhhh. That's what it meant. I guess I was just putting the implied spaces in the wrong place. I was thinking more along the line of "Ili Keb Ooks" or "Il ikebo oks"


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Catty for loving cats.
Catty for being involved in cat fights and being a catty person.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> "Dub16" was the nickname given to the man who created the irish state hundreds of years ago. He was a leader of great people and everyone aspired to follow his example.
> 
> Years past by and his name became legendary. Still to this day, most Irish people get the word "Dub16" tattoo'd onto their lower back to show respect and allegiance to the great man.
> 
> haha, Ah no, Dub16 is just my post-code.


:clap

I just wanted a name that I haven't used for other forums in the past and this was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> The name of a great social anxiety book.


And mine's from a book that pretty much describes the condition of someone I'm living with.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> "Dub16" was the nickname given to the man who created the irish state hundreds of years ago. He was a leader of great people and everyone aspired to follow his example.
> 
> Years past by and his name became legendary. Still to this day, most Irish people get the word "Dub16" tattoo'd onto their lower back to show respect and allegiance to the great man.
> 
> haha, Ah no, Dub16 is just my post-code.


Wow, I totally believed this until the end! lol Totally fell for it.

The story of my username: When I found this site I was so excited to learn that there was a forum for people with this disorder. I couldn't wait to just be able to vent and let people know what I was going through that I actually felt irritated when it was time to enter a username. So, quickly, I picked the first 3 letters (SAS) at the top of the page and added an h to the end. I ended up really liking it because it's short and easy to remember.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lack of imagination would describe mine. It's just the first three letters of my first name and last name plus birth year.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

tree1609 said:


> I am a pretty tall girl, kids called me tree, and i was born in 1609


Yes, judging by your avatar, you are really showing your age.


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

My middle name is Kate. Wanted a word that would work well with it...managed to come up with 'intricate' :um


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

intrikate said:


> My middle name is Kate. Wanted a word that would work well with it...managed to come up with 'intricate' :um


That is cool.


----------



## Phoenixker (Mar 20, 2010)

Well the name Phoenix is the name of my darling lovebird Phoenix.^^ And ker is a name for a ghost. So I just combined the two together to make Phoenixker. =)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

caflme

The 3 states I've lived in 

California
Florida
Maine


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

My initials!


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Noir was already taken, so I added the number 6 to it. I like the word noir, the color black, black clothing, I like to dye my hair black (I wouldn't do that under some employers), film noir, doom and gloom, and of course Vince Noir of The Mighty Boosh.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I used this first for vampirefreaks. I'm not Jewish. I think it started 'cause the kid I have a crush on is Jewish . He's the prez of his Jew camp. I don't know, I thought it was really witty and clever as well and makes people confused. :lol


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

i can fix a lot of things...that my thing.


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

A shortened version of my name that a lot of people tend to use over my full name and the year of my birth. 

It's very simple.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

A planet name I created from a combination of Ys and Lyonesse (two sunken cities from Breton mythology and Arthurian legend, respectively).


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

It's my last name. :l


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A lot of people ask me what my name is supposed to be. I keep them guessing! :twisted


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

It's in Spanish. I like people not knowing so I won't say what it means (you Spanish speakers would know heh). I wanted something weird, something not everyone would get right away. Suddenly this popped into my head. I liked how it was random yet fitting and not in English, so I went with it.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Superman's villain.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

My name is Meggie. Since I was a little kid, my mom has always called me Miss Meggie or Miss Megg. Some aunts, uncles, and older cousins also call me that.
Recently, a lot of people (TA's at school, my best friend, classmates, etc.) have taken to calling me Miss Meggie. And none of them knew that my family calls me Miss Meggie until I told them. I guess everyone just seems to think it fits me...


----------



## anxcited (Jun 11, 2010)

Anxiety + Excited. What I feel versus what I want to feel in social situations.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

About a decade ago, I was looking around at titles of NFB films and chose "Narcissus" on aesthetic grounds. I haven't seen the film, of course.


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

I feel like I can't REALLY live with SA. So im in the process of overcoming it... soo i em FindingLife! =)


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I originally joined this site with a female. We wanted to stay annonymous from another site..so we used different usernames to what we use at that other site. Sadly..I dont speak to her now..and she doesnt post here. I still dont know what went wrong between us..but yeah..

So I chose actionman..because I am actionman..or I will be once I win the battle lol. I sent a pm to a mod asking if I could change it to my beloved username - SoulSeeker..but they wouldn't let me. boohoo


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

My name is Juan Pablo but I prefer Pablo. So I chose the P for Pablo and 312 is just a random number


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I thought I would pull a word from a foreign language to use as my user name and came across eia au which is hawaiian for "I am here"


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Mine pretty well describes the bloke in my avatar, and it's also an anagram of my middle and last names.


----------



## GLGfromCBL (Jun 9, 2010)

Cheeky said:


> Please. Because there's so many unique ones that I don't understand and am too lazy to ask everyone individually.
> 
> Cheeky: My husband normally calls me a "Cheeky <insert random swear word here>" because I'm sarcastic and give attitude sometimes. Anyhow, I stumbled across the site and wanted to reply to one thread and I just picked the first word that came to mind when signing up. If I'd known I was gonna actually stick around I would have tried to be a bit more creative. :idea Oh well.
> 
> Your turn.


I've had a number of people in the chat ask me what my name is all about. "GLG" are my initials, and "CBL" is short for City of Brotherly Love, a.k.a. Philadelphia. Pretty straightforward.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I wanted to use the name Ironman but since this was a social Anxiety forum I thought I would refer to myself as Ironpain but you can all just call me by my real name Chad or call me by my Code name Mr London


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> It's my last name. :l


Wouldn't have guessed that.


----------



## Sial Axetder (Aug 5, 2010)

Combination of three words. Left to right. Letters seemed to stand out once SA was known.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

well hi, i'm not very cool.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Okay, I'm logging off. Personally imposed BAN.

"sigh"

My username - pure fiction. Something I might use to name a character in a short story. Ex: I wrote a story where my main character's name was Joshua Pushmello. Just the kind of hairpin I am.

Okay "L" GO TO BED!!! No more SAS!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

k-os is a Canadian rapper, singer, songwriter and record producer. 

The alias "k-os" (spelled with a lower case "k") is an acroym for "Knowledge of Self".

When said thoroughly, it's pronounced "chaos". I've had some issues in the past on tinychat where people called me "cos" -_-.

I refrained from using the "-" because I didn't want old friends googling k-os to find a picture of me on this site.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Wouldn't have guessed that.


I was obsessed with Feist for awhile and I liked how she used her last name as her stage name.

I kind of wish I chose something else though.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Lyrics from Waltz #1 by Elliott Smith. Technically the lyrics go, "silent and cliche" but I told that conjunction to get the hell outta there!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

hiimnotcool said:


> well hi, i'm not very cool.


I've always read it as a misspelled him not cool. The OCD side of myself is very glad to learn you didn't just randomly put two i's somewhere for no apparent reason.


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

Its a song by MGMT.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Scarpia is a suavely lecherous connoisseur of wine and pain in the opera Tosca. Very cool guy.

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/tosca-te-deum-bryn-terfel/e104d4f2c895d253a7d9e104d4f2c895d253a7d9-127348900814?q=tosca%20te%20deum%20youtube


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Gorillas are my favourite animals, and I always name myself after them. As for the 'space' part, I have no idea. Just some craziness that came into my mind.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

My username is of course a tribute to James Hoth Mai, Chief of General Staff of the southern Sudanese army. I admire his wise insights like "People just want more cows." (source)


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

From the Tom Waits song Cemetery Polka.

Uncle Vernon, Uncle Vernon, independent as a hog on ice
He's a big shot down there at the slaughterhouse
Plays accordion for Mr. Weiss

Unfortunately though, I don't work at or have any other type of business at a slaughterhouse or play accordion.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

^ For some reason I always read your name as unclever non. (Not because of any judgments of your posts, I assure you.)


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I like to use the names of Babylonian kings because they're hard to spell and thus usually not taken on many places on the internets.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Regulator Watts song about old, old men that smell of their age.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I wanted to get "Matthew" but it was taken. Seeing how I seem to do everything backwards in life, I found it most appropriate to do the same in regards to my choice of username.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hoth said:


> ^ For some reason I always read your name as unclever non. (Not because of any judgments of your posts, I assure you.)


Haha, I read it like that too


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

name - jenn
middle name - lynne
birth month - 5


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mine is a word coined by Wallace Stevens in his poem "A Lot of People Bathing in a Stream."


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

IDB is just an acronym for "I destroy balloons", and 324 is my favorite number (It's 18 squared)


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine is probably obvious. But I got it from the Little Men/Miss books, I can identify with the Little Miss Shy book


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Beta= Because I'm the opposite of Alpha
Boy= Because I'm not a man, but not a female either (although I woulda loved the extra profile views)
90= Year of Birth


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

This lolcat popped into my head when I was registering for some reason. And I just went with it, because otherwise I would have sat there for months trying to come up with a name. I kind of regret it because it's so stupid, but then I tell myself it's like a metaphorical quest for something that is blindingly obvious in retrospect, like trying to find happiness outside of yourself. Or something.


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

so about 12 years ago, after a long night of dancing at the club, my freind and i went to the top of the sandia mts that showed the albuquerque valley below. we watched the sun rise and the reflection of the sun made the clouds peach.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 18, 2010)

i couldnt believe that the user name "Hockey" was free

Reason to choose the username: Favorite sport


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I wanted something unidentifying at the time, introvert is a very accurate and relates to this site, when it was taken I decided to add 33 for reasons of my own. Now it just seems boring and forgettable, yet I still like it because its so me.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

no i wasn't born in 1964...
nor am i 64 years old haha
64 = nintendo 64
the rest you can figure out on your own


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I have no idea... all names were taken. :stu


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm so darn *merry* (plus I joined on Christmas) + my name is *K*-----


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

merryk said:


> my name is *K*-----


I'm just going to go out on a limb here...Katlyn?


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

rawrboy64 said:


> I'm just going to go out on a limb here...Katlyn?


:no


----------

